# [SOLVED] How to disable dell Vostro 320 internal speakers



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how to turn off/disable the internal speakers on a Dell Vostro 320? I connected external speakers about two months ago, and it was working. Then yesterday, the internal speakers went on and the external speakers went off. I’ve tried some fixes but they don’t work. Is there a registry setting I can make to disable the internal speakers.
Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to disable dell Vostro 320 internal speakers*

In the sound control panel you can choose the default sound output.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-pictures/how-to-change-default-audio-output/19e0bcb7-a5e5-4960-b7b8-284f9d573e2bhttp://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...o-output/19e0bcb7-a5e5-4960-b7b8-284f9d573e2bhttp://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...o-output/19e0bcb7-a5e5-4960-b7b8-284f9d573e2b50500085,d.aWc


----------



## acenyc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: How to disable dell Vostro 320 internal speakers*

I did get working. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad you got it working!


----------

